# Maroon Clown and Bubbletip



## rzm (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, Im new to this forum and not exactly sure where to post/ask this question but nonetheless its about my clown and anemone. I have a small maroon clown thats been happily hosting a green bta for the last month and a half. He never leaves it but only to feed or to attack my hand whenever its in the tank. To my surprise this morning when I turned the lights on the clown was close to the anemone but not inside it. Now its trying to slowly approach the anemone but everytime it makes contact it looks like its being stung 
Why did the anemone suddenly kick him out?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

very interesting. I have never seen/heard something like that. I have seen clowns attack the nems when they are laying eggs, but not the other way around. Curious to see if anyone else knows what can be. good luck!


----------



## rzm (Jun 13, 2015)

It seems to happen everytime I feed the anemone something large and meaty like a piece of shrimp. A few hours later the clown is "kicked out" and stung every time it tries to get close. A day or so later its back in the anemone but kicked out again the next time I feed the nem. Really weird....


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

Does the clown feed the anemone?

I have a pair of clarkii clowns hosting a carpet anemone. I know this is not the same as you... But I just give the clown a piece of shrimp and they immediately run it straight to the nem.


----------

